# Just finishing up



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Just a few minor tweaks and this one is done.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

You already know what I think about it.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry Lowtones, you may have talked about it in other thread(s) or something and I didn't catch it but are you "finishing it up" from scratch or from a kit?

That is a very beautiful guitar.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

ofender said:


> Sorry Lowtones, you may have talked about it in other thread(s) or something and I didn't catch it but are you "finishing it up" from scratch or from a kit?
> 
> That is a very beautiful guitar.


Thanks ofender, it's from scratch.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Super nice job thre lowtones. Really nice finish on that one. evilGuitar:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Very nice.... I am partial to wood tone finishes (as opposed to "colours" if you know what I mean, like green, blue, etc). And who ever can't appreciate a nice flamed slab of wood just dont get it 

I like the headstock and the original block inlay's too. Very, very nice.

ARe you a builder for hire or (like me) just make guitars for yourself?

Too bad I dont have anyone near me that also like building guitars. I have an awesome shop and I would love to get together once and a while with another builder and do some building! Like most things, I am sure its a lot more fun when you have someone else around to bounce ideas off of, trade secrets, etc.. 

Did I mention that guitar is very nice?? 

AJC


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> Very nice.... I am partial to wood tone finishes (as opposed to "colours" if you know what I mean, like green, blue, etc). And who ever can't appreciate a nice flamed slab of wood just dont get it
> 
> I like the headstock and the original block inlay's too. Very, very nice.
> 
> ...


It certainly would be nice to get together with someone else who builds guitars. Lord knows I can use all the help I can get. I build them for me but they are for other people. That one is going to Oklahoma. And I have two others on the go right now with orders for three more after them. I do it as a hobby but who knows" someday". People keep asking me to make them guitars. I travel a fair bit with my work so I don't get a lot of time to work on them. I just tell them six months to a year. I have decided that the people who want a guitar can pick a style a general color and neck shape. I'll make the guitar and when it's done they have first option to buy it. If it's not what they expected and don't want it I'll sell it to someone else. Keeps it simple that way. BTW nobody has ever not like the guitar.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> It certainly would be nice to get together with someone else who builds guitars. Lord knows I can use all the help I can get. I build them for me but they are for other people. That one is going to Oklahoma. And I have two others on the go right now with orders for three more after them. I do it as a hobby but who knows" someday". People keep asking me to make them guitars. I travel a fair bit with my work so I don't get a lot of time to work on them. I just tell them six months to a year. I have decided that the people who want a guitar can pick a style a general color and neck shape. I'll make the guitar and when it's done they have first option to buy it. If it's not what they expected and don't want it I'll sell it to someone else. Keeps it simple that way. BTW nobody has ever not like the guitar.


Don't even dream about selling the one you're making for me :2guns:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Don't even dream about selling the one you're making for me :2guns:


 I won't sell it to someone else but OH Yeah I'm gonna sell it


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

So what do you do for a living (if its alright to ask)? I am always curious... I am a cabinet maker and have my own business that I took over from my dad. I grew up in the wood shop and making guitars sort of came naturally (and with a lot of hard work and many mistakes too! ) when I was a teenager.

Where do you buy your wood and hardware? I have been using LMI and Stewmac (as well as some ebay sellers) and most of my wood I get from our suppliers (like Oliver Lumber in Toronto) but I also like to deal with A&M Wood Specialty in Cambridge. Right near where I went to school (Conestoga College). Nice selection of exotics.

Too bad we are too far to get together for a coffee in my shop and a few hour chat! Perhaps some day...

AJC


----------



## Dawn Patrol (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice guitar. I'd like to know where you got the small neck plate? Anyway, I was wondering if you or ajcoholic build any acoustics or hollow body's and when you decided to start building something a little more difficult. I'm working on my fourth solid body right now and was wondering if I should start learning to build hollow bodys or not. I'd like to build one, but I'm not sure if I'm ready or not.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I built an acoustic last year and just in the past month I finished a semi hollow "gretsch style" guitar.

You move on when you feel ready... no set time frame IMO.

AJC


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Dawn Patrol said:


> Nice guitar. I'd like to know where you got the small neck plate? Anyway, I was wondering if you or ajcoholic build any acoustics or hollow body's and when you decided to start building something a little more difficult. I'm working on my fourth solid body right now and was wondering if I should start learning to build hollow bodys or not. I'd like to build one, but I'm not sure if I'm ready or not.


No I haven't built an accoustic yet but I am planning on making a stand up bass one of these days. About the small neckplate I get them from Carvin. 
http://www.carvin.com/products/single.php?ItemNumber=NP6C&CID=GTR/K
I like the smaller size. They have a good tuners and the best price on pickguards. Also they make great guitars.


----------



## Dawn Patrol (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for the replys. I'd love to see someone build a stand up bass. It's something my dad's been thinking about building as well.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I especially love that flame along the back and the top horn-beautiful wood, and sweet-styled guitar! Nice job!
-Mikey


----------



## cSuttle (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice. I really like that color.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

cSuttle said:


> Nice. I really like that color.


Thanks, I really like your work. I would be interested in my name in inlay on the headstocks. Perhaps you could give me a rough idea what it might cost for just the inlay in MOP and for the inlay in a maple faceplate veneer approx. 1/8" thick. It doesn't necessarily have to be the same as the decal. I could provide the blanks. I live approx 2 1/2 hours drive from Novi.


----------

